# Photos from Audi R18 test at Spa.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi stayed over at Spa to participate in a test following the event with their R18 e-tron and Ultra vehicles on Monday. They practiced pit stops, repairs, and also did some performance testing to sort out and test setups on the e-tron and Ultra cars. 

150+photos from the test:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/saarburg/sets/72157629632280764/


----------



## mynameisnigel (Mar 4, 2006)

Great pictures. Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## Mandydon (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Bruno in PA (May 23, 2012)

*Great shots*

Very good photography - many thanks for sharing.

Bruno


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Anyone know the performance specs on the r18? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daRubez (May 23, 2012)

*Looks good*

I can't wait to see the e-tron at le mans. I have to work but I play on tuning in to SPEED to try and catch it between deliveries :/ lol

meanwhile,

Like Cars? German Ones? 

Come visit my blog!: http://TheGermanGarage.blogspot.com/ 

All Cars. All Awesome. All of the Time.


----------



## fahrfast (Feb 20, 2010)

chernaudi said:


> Audi stayed over at Spa to participate in a test following the event with their R18 e-tron and Ultra vehicles on Monday. They practiced pit stops, repairs, and also did some performance testing to sort out and test setups on the e-tron and Ultra cars.
> 
> 150+photos from the test:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/saarburg/sets/72157629632280764/


 That must've been amazing to see. 

R18 looks like darth vader on wheels (especially if you are on the Peugeot team) and I bet it has a pleasing exhaust note too. 

Thanks for sharing your excellent pics opcorn:.


----------

